

37signals: Behind the scenes: A/B testing part 2 - wlll
http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2983-behind-the-scenes-ab-testing-part-2-how-we-test

======
wlll
Part 1 for easy clicking: [http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2977-behind-the-
scenes-highri...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/2977-behind-the-scenes-
highrise-marketing-site-ab-testing-part-1)

